# Question about a monitor



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

This isn't for me, it's for a friend of mine who just bought a new gateway computer.

He wants me to ask you guys what he should do about his monitor. It's a brand new 15" CRT. The kind that comes stock with systems. The guy doesn't know much of anything about computers so...yeah. He says he left his monitor on too long and that he got an error on the screen saying that his monitor was overheating. (I don't know of any such error message, but I wasn't there, so bare with) and when he looked at the back part of the monitor it was scorched and burnt. He told me he poured a glass of water into the monitor and it started smoking and sparking. He tells me that he called Gateway and because he poured water into his monitor, that he can't get a replacement.

He just wants to know how he can fix his monitor or if it is fried beyond repair. Personally I don't know what to tell him because I've always been somewhat afraid of getting shocked and/or seriously hurt by those CRT monitors when they are open. I've never delved into that field.

Thanks
agentRed


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Somebody move this into the right forum, I posted it here by accident. Sorry.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Voided his warranty it seems like..so I doubt gateway would replace it..

15inch CRTs go for cheap now though, if he's interested in getting a new one.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Definatly sounds dead. Maybe he could invest in a newer TFT (flat panel) screen which will have a lot better picture quality. You can get them quite cheap these days and will last longer than CRT, which is bad for the user because of the radiation it gives out.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

alright thanks, I'll give 'em the news.


----------

